# Looking for new viewer/organizing software



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, my current method of organizing images into multiple nested folders doesn't cut it for me anymore. I've got too many photos that span too many genres to continue on like this. So I need a solution.

I'm looking for something that will store and organize pictures based on keywords, while keeping them all in a folder of my choice. I don't want it to place my collection any old where, as I use a disk image for quick backup work. It can't be something online, (collection is too big), it has to be software based. 

I'm running a Mac, and I can't afford very much if it all, so freeware is preferred. Any recommendations?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 8, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know about freeware, but I think Adobe Bridge would do what you are looking for. I don't know if its a stand alone app, but it comes with Photoshop and other programs/suites. The thing I love about it is that it allows you to open any image in the RAW editor, not just RAW files.


----------



## tian (Oct 9, 2009)

^ Bridge does seem to be a good fit, but it only comes bundled with Adobe's usually pricey programs.

I would just spend the money and get a copy of Adobe Lightroom 2.0. If you're a student there are several places that sell it for around $100. Even if you have to pay full price, it's more than worth it and it'll be capable of more than you'll probably ask of it.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have been curious about lightroom, and Aperture for that matter. I am not really sure how much it will offer me beyond the RAW editing capabilities of photoshop though.


----------



## tian (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Lightroom and Aperture are more about working with large amounts of data and keeping it organized rather than just editing what you have. They are both great editors and may eliminate the need for photoshop for some people, but their greatest strength is expediting various elements of work flow in a non-destructive manner.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but Lightroom is pretty much out of the question at that price range. It's not really about being tight with my money, it's that $300 would have to exist in my possession before I could buy it.

I'm not a student so that discount is not available to me.


----------

